# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lenovo A7000 sắp được mở bán lần cuối cùng tại Lazada với giá sốc

## tonyteo

​
A7000 là chiếc phablet giá tốt vừa xuất hiện cách đây không lâu của Lenovo, A7000 được cộng đồng đặc biệt quan tâm vì có màn hình lớn, cấu hình phần cứng mạnh mẽ cũng như công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Atmos lần đầu xuất hiện trên thiết bị di động nhưng giá bán lại rất ấn tượng.


Đánh dấu lần đầu tiên Lenovo Vietnam hợp tác cùng Lazada để độc quyền phân phối A7000 trong 6 tuần và giá không thể tốt hơn. Đây là cơ hội cuối cùng để các bạn có thể đặt mua cho mình một chiếc A7000 với giá chỉ 3.490.000 VNĐ từ Lazada.


A7000 được cộng đồng đánh giá rất cao trong tầm giá với một màn hình hiển thị tốt có kích thước lớn giúp đáp ứng các nhu cầu giải trí tốt, cấu hình mạnh mẽ dư sức chơi mọi thể loại game trên Google Play, công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Atmos giúp thưởng thức các bộ phim không thể tuyệt vời hơn. 


Ngoài ra khi đăng kí trước thông tin người dùng còn có cơ hội rút thăm trúng thưởng một phần quà trị giá 2.000.000 VNĐ. Khi đặt mua online chỉ cần để lại email và Lazada sẽ gửi vào email của người mua một đoạn code cho phép giúp giảm giá trực tiếp 200.000 VNĐ vào giá trị sản phẩm.


​
Đây là cơ hội cuối cũng như không thể tốt hơn để các bạn sở hữu một sản phẩm phablet tầm trung ấn tượng.

----------


## mrkhanh789

*Trả lời: Lenovo A7000 sắp được mở bán lần cuối cùng tại Lazada với giá sốc*

Giá rẻ, cấu hình tốt thế mà được giảm giá thêm 200k thì ngon quá rồi, anh em tranh thủ hốt hàng đợt cuối nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

